# jumping spiders in england?



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

i was at work today and there was this little spider no more than 6/7mm across (thats including legs) with an abdomen that was quite big in comparason to the rest of its body and legs and it was a black and whit/grey colour with that colouration patern on it.

anyway, i tried to catch the little guy to put him outsider and he jumped right over my hand, and it wasnt the only jump he did either, he was jumping everytwhere, up folders, over things etc. i tried 2 get a picture but every time i went close 2 him he just jumped away from me. so i came to the conclusion that it must have been a jumping spider, ive only saw jumping spiders on tv and stuff tho.

so yeah, do u reckon it was a jumping spider?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah, they are quite common in the UK. I cant remember the name just now, google UK jumping spider and you'll see the various species we have...


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

I love jumping spiders, they have these big forward facing eyes and have a jumpy walk as though their walking in slow motion or something :lol: :no1:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

ive seen them, my dad used to call them zebra spiders although i know thats not what they are called. i used to pick them up as a kid and get them to jump from hand to hand.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> ive seen them, my dad used to call them zebra spiders although i know thats not what they are called. i used to pick them up as a kid and get them to jump from hand to hand.


Zebra spider is a common name for one genus in particular that have zebra markings on them. 

I've seen a few that lack the markings and are entirely black or grey. 

The most common genus is Salticus, the typical zebra spiders. There are 3 other species.

Check this out for photos:

JUMPING SPIDERS


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

GRB said:


> Zebra spider is a common name for one genus in particular that have zebra markings on them.
> 
> I've seen a few that lack the markings and are entirely black or grey.
> 
> ...


 ****slaps herself sensless**** guess dad was kind of right aye?
last pics under zebra jumper look just like the spiders i used to play with. :lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah, zebra spider is one example of a common name that is fairly consistant around the UK. 

I was surprised there were only 4 UK species tbh...


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

GRB said:


> Yeah, zebra spider is one example of a common name that is fairly consistant around the UK.
> 
> I was surprised there were only 4 UK species tbh...


 tbh so was i. ive seen so many spiders that tend to jump about and there looks to be many more species than 4 but i guess they can be from that 4 species but have colour variations.


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

I think these are so cute! Used to see loads when i was a kid not so much now, though i did find a baby one on me not long ago.


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

There's loads of them living in the brickwork on the front of my house, guess they like it cos the house is south facing and the wall gets a lot of sun.


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

The little zebra ones are cool and very common around my area. 

I had an ooth accidently hatch on a windowsill and whilst trying to catch them found a zebra jumping spider running off with a mantid nymph the same size as it.


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

They ARE called Zebra spiders, Salticus scenicus


oh, someone has beaten me to it


----------

